# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Εισαγωγή στο Bodybuilding - Volume 5 - Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης

## Polyneikos

*Εισαγωγή στο Bodybuilding - Volume 5
*
*Τίτλος: "Εν αρχή ήν ο λόγος" και ο Λόγος μου δόθηκε ελληνικός.

*

*Εισαγωγή.
*
Πολλοί ,bodybuilders, ερασιτέχνες και μη, κάνουν λάθη που αναστέλλουν την πρόοδο τους. Αποτελούν τροχοπέδη της εξέλιξης. Αναφερόμαστε, κυρίως, σε κακή επιλογή προγράμματος, κακή εκτέλεση ασκήσεων και ασυνέπεια στην προπόνηση. Γενική σύγχυση και απροσδιοριστία. Αυτά δεν αποτελούν ορθολογικό πλαίσιο. Όταν το πλαίσιο είναι ασαφές,το αποτέλεσμα είναι ανεπαρκές.
Ποιός δε τι γνωρίζει αυτό;

*Το πλέον κοινό, όμως, λάθος είναι η υπερπροπόνηση.
*
Η παράμετρος αυτή διέφυγε την προσοχή των πολλών και δεν έχει αναλυθεί επαρκώς. Θα επιχειρήσουμε να το αναδείξουμε ως πρωτεύον. Έχοντας πλέον κατά νουν ότι "εάν δε γνωρίζεις, αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι δεν είναι να φοβηθεις αλλά να μάθεις". Αυτό βέβαια απαιτεί κάποιου βαθμού γενναιότητα.
Θα προχωρήσουμε τώρα στη διόρθωση, και θα θίξουμε τα κακώς κείμενα.
Τα καλώς κείμενα, αντίθετα με τα κακώς κείμενα, είναι κάπου και δεν τα θίγει κάνεις. Τα καλώς κείμενα, ως κατάσταση, δεν τα αγαπούν το μολύβι και το χαρτί. Μένουν στο περιθώριο και στην αναμονή να τα συνδράμουν και να τα αναδείξουν αλτρουιστιστικα ή εγωιστικά μολύβια. Μάλλον σε ρομαντικό πλαίσιο. Τα καλώς κείμενα και με τις δύο ερμηνείες τους, είτε ως γραπτός λόγος, εδώ, είτε ως κατάσταση και ενέργεια της εύρεσης στοιχείων για κάτι άγνωστο ή δυσνόητο, έτσι, ώστε αυτό να γίνει γνωστό και κατανοητό, είναι το δικό μας χρέος.
Το πλέον κοινό λάθος,θα τολμουσαμε να πούμε,ο κοινός παρονομαστής της παρέκκλισης είναι η υπερπροπονηση. Προκύπτει η ανάγκη του ορισμού του φαινομένου.

*- Τί ορίζεται επομένως ως υπερ-προπονηση;
*
Στον πυρήνα της υπερπροπόνησης, είναι ένας όγκος δραστηριότητας ο οποίος υπερβαίνει την ικανότητα του οργανισμού να αναρρώσει ανάμεσα σε δύο διαδοχικές προπονήσεις. Ελάχιστοι είναι οι αθλητές και προπονητές που έχουν αντιληφθεί την επιζήμια επίδραση της προπόνησης όσον αφορά στην επίδοση του αθλητή. Όταν η σχέση μεταξύ των αναβολικών και καταβολικων διεργασιών του οργανισμού είναι ακατάλληλη αυτό που προκύπτει είναι το έλλειμμα στην ανάρρωση. Η πτώση της απόδοσης είναι απλώς αναμενόμενη.

*Ένα παρεπόμενο:*  Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι το Bodybuilding δεν είναι aerobic και δεν είναι ,επ ' ουδενί, διαγωνισμός αντοχής. Ερεθίσματα και προσαρμογές έχουν άρρηκτη συσχέτιση. Είναι σε αλληλεξάρτηση.
Πολλά συστήματα προπόνησης έχουν εξελιχθεί με στόχο την αποφυγή της υπερπροπονησης και ως μέσο επίτευξης ταχύτερης και μεγαλύτερης μυϊκής ανάπτυξης.
Το πλέον χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα είναι η *προπόνηση υψηλής έντασης. Το High Intensity Training.* 
Η μέθοδος αυτή εισήχθη και αποδίδεται στον *Arthur Jones.* Είναι αυτός που εφηύρε την έννοια. Ήταν η ανάγκη του να μειώσει δραστικά το χρόνο της προπονησης και η αναλυτική του προσέγγιση και σκέψη που απέδωσαν το αποτέλεσμα. Για να αντισταθμίσει το έλλειμμα που προέκυψε από την ελλατωση του χρόνου, αύξησε αντίστοιχα την ένταση,προπονουμενος ως την πλήρη μυϊκή αποτυχία. Ι ελάχιστος αριθμός σετ - σειρών, επαναλήψεων και ασκήσεων επιλέχθηκε. Παρόλο, λοιπόν, που αρχικά αναμενε, απλώς, να διατηρήσει τους μυς που είχε ως τότε αναπτύξει, ανακάλυψε ότι παραδόξως είχε τα μεγαλύτερα κέρδη της ζωής του.
Το συμπέρασμα που εξήγαγε ήταν το κλειδί για αποτελεσματική μυϊκή ανάπτυξη, ήταν υψηλής έντασης όμως σύντομη προπονηση. Περαιτέρω,θεωρητικολογησε ότι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι έχουμε πεπερασμένη ικανότητα ανάρρωσης από το προπονητικό στρες. Η υπέρβαση του ορίου οδηγεί και γρήγορα σε υπερπροπονηση, έλλειψη προόδου και ακόμη σε αναστροφή της.

*Ένας σημαντικός κανόνας του H.I.T. , λέει ότι όσο πιο προχωρημένος είσαι τόσο λιγότερη σε όγκο και συχνότητα προπονηση πρέπει να κάνεις.* Αυτό και τότε και τώρα θεωρείται, αιρετική ως ιδέα.
Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των bodybuilders εξακολουθεί να κάνει πολύ μεγάλο όγκο προπόνησης, σίγουρα,οι περισσότεροι πρωταθλητές και επίσης η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των αθλητών αποτυγχάνουν να επιτύχουν τους στόχους τους και είναι απογοητευμένοι. Μιλάμε με αρκετούς εξ' αυτών και στο σύνολο τους έχουν απορία και αναζητούν να βρουν απάντηση.
Κατ' ουσίαν τί δεν πηγαίνει καλά και τα μυϊκά τους κέρδη είναι από μικρά έως ανύπαρκτα. Παρόλαυτα,η απάντηση που συνήθως δίνουν είναι ότι μάλλον δεν προπονούνται αρκετά και θα έπρεπε να προσπαθήσουν περισσότερο. Περισσότερες ημέρες προπόνησης, περισσότερες ασκήσεις, επαναλήψεις και και ούτω καθεξής. Λίγο παραπάνω από το Λάθος ίσως και να το κάνει Σωστό. Αυτό δεν ισχύει! Ακόμη και εκείνοι που κάνοντας πρόοδο (για συγκεκριμένους λόγους,δε θα αναλύσουμε) θα ήταν πιο μπροστά εάν έκαναν λιγότερη όμως εντονότερη προπονηση. Ποιότητα έναντι Ποσότητας.




*Μία σύντομη αναφορά στα κυρίαρχα σημεία και συμπτώματα της υπερπροπονησης:
*
Το φαινόμενο, ορίζεται από κάποιους ως "ανεξήγητη έκπτωση της αθλητικής απόδοσης. Αδυναμία ερμηνείας δηλαδή.
- Δεν μπορείς να γυμνάζεις ένα κουρασμένο σώμα! Το συναισθηματικό- ψυχολογικό στρες είναι ένα επακόλουθο.
Αλλαγή συμπεριφοράς, έλλειψη στη συγκέντρωση και την αφοσίωση που εκπίπτει, κατάθλιψη δυνητικά, είναι ορισμένα από τα επακόλουθα.
Συγκεκριμένα, εμφανίζονται:
- Μειωμένα επίπεδα απόδοσης, δίχως εμφανή αιτία.
- Ανάγκη για παρατεταμένο χρόνο ανάρρωσης.
- Χαμηλή ποιότητα ύπνου και αϋπνία.
- Ελλατωση σωματικού βάρους και μείωση των ενεργειακών αποθεμάτων.
- Αυξημένος καρδιακός παλμός κατά την ηρεμία.
- Αίσθημα "βάρους".
- Συχνές λοιμώξεις του ανώτερου αναπνευστικού συστήματος, επιρρέπεια στις ευκαιριακές λοιμώξεις.
- Μείωση της όρεξης.
- Χαμηλά επίπεδα αυτοπεποίθησης και αυτοεκτίμησης. Ενοχικά συναισθήματα.
- Επιθετική συμπεριφορά, στάση άμυνας.
- Αδυναμία συγκέντρωσης στο στόχο.

Αθλητές και οι προπονητές τους πρέπει να έχουν την ωριμότητα και την ετοιμότητα ώστε να απέχουν από την προπόνηση όταν τα άνωθεν εμφανίζονται. Η αρχή της περιοδικοτητας πρέπει να εφαρμόζεται. Εάν η προπόνηση δεν είναι αυστηρά οριοθετημένη όσον αφορά στη συχνότητα και τον όγκο η πρόοδος δεν θα επιτευχθεί.
Εδώ και κλείνουμε.

*Πηγές:
*
Περιεχόμενο εισηγήσεων-Ορθολογικη προσέγγιση της Αναερόβιας προπονησης με αντίσταση.
"Η επιστήμη της ποδηλασίας", Μπαρδης Κωνσταντίνος PhD

----------

